# IOS4.2.1 verrouillage horizontal n'existe plus !



## liocec (22 Novembre 2010)

Pour ceux qui regardent un film dans leur lit, la nouvelle version de l'ipad ne leur permettra plus de verrouiller l'écran à l'horizontal. 
C'est triste de voir d'une part qu'apple se fout des remontées Clients qui ne voulez pas la modification du bouton, et d'autre part que leur ingénieurs soient complètement nuls ou manquent alors de la moindre jugeote (les 2 pouvant aller de pair).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h58 ----------

Apple a trouvée une solution : double clic, glisser jusqu'au déverrouillage mode portrait, démarrer la vidéo, tourner la page horizontale, double clic, glisser jusqu'au verrouillage mode portrait, puis poursuivre la vidéo... 
Super même le plus mauvais de chez MS n'aurez pas pondu une telle débilité ...


----------



## ikeke (23 Novembre 2010)

C'est clair que reéassigner le bouton de vérouillage de l'orientation à la coupure du volume n'est pas la chose la plus pratique qu'ait fait Apple pour l'iPad dans le firmware 4.2.


----------



## Nathalex (23 Novembre 2010)

Pareil : je préférais nettement la configuration précédente : une pression longue sur "volume moins" rendait l'iPad muet. C'était presque aussi efficace que l'usage de l'interrupteur qui avait alors une vraie utilité...


----------



## ikeke (23 Novembre 2010)

Nathalex a dit:


> Pareil : je préférais nettement la configuration précédente : une pression longue sur "volume moins" rendait l'iPad muet. C'était presque aussi efficace que l'usage de l'interrupteur qui avait alors une vraie utilité...


Tout à fait. C'était à mon sens, une configuration parfaite et très haut dessus de la nouvelle configuration en terme de convivialité.


----------



## keyro86 (23 Novembre 2010)

C'est sûrement dans l'idée d'harmoniser les iOS de l'iPhone et de l'iPad, ce qui n'empêche pas de ne pas être pratique


----------



## arbaot (23 Novembre 2010)

Certes mais laisser le choix a l'utilisateur via un reglage cela aurait ete etre a l'ecoute de l'utilisateur et en phase avec l'usage du iDevice
Autant sur iphone un acces rapide et mecanique a la fonction mute est logique 
Autant sur iPad c'est plutot le verouillage de l'affichage qui l'est...

Mon iPad ne sonne pas quand je ne m'y attend pas


----------



## Trudo (23 Novembre 2010)

Non mais c'est dont ben idiot. Comment on fait maintenant? C'est une fonction hyper importante. Le iPad est un ordinateur de lit. je surf tout le temps coucher sur le côté Comment je vais faire maintenant?

Peut-on revenir à 3.2?


----------



## PO_ (23 Novembre 2010)

c'est vraiment des crétins chez Apple y a pas à dire. 

A cause de cette connerie, ça fait une heure que je cherche pourquoi j'ai plus de son dans mes applis ... et c'était ça ! 

Bande de guignols .....

cela dit il me semble qu'il doit y avoir un moyen de bloquer rapidement l'orientation, je l'ai lu quelque part, mais je me rappelle plus où. C'est quand même vachement plus important que la coupure du son. Surtout que ça coupe même pas la musique de l'application iPod ... NUL DE CHEZ NUL ......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h04 ----------

j'ai trouvé. Il faut appuer 2 fois sur le bouton accueil. On a alors le menu qui liste toutes les applis lancées,et qui donne accès à de réglages : son, luminosité et verrouillage orientation. Il faut faire glisser les applis vers la droite, car les réglages sont dans la partie gauche ...


----------



## salamander (23 Novembre 2010)

liocec a dit:


> Pour ceux qui regardent un film dans leur lit, la nouvelle version de l'ipad ne leur permettra plus de verrouiller l'écran à l'horizontal.
> C'est triste de voir d'une part qu'apple se fout des remontées Clients qui ne voulez pas la modification du bouton, et d'autre part que leur ingénieurs soient complètement nuls ou manquent alors de la moindre jugeote (les 2 pouvant aller de pair).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h58 ----------
> ...





Mais où avez vous vu qu'on ne pouvait pas verrouiller en paysage ??????

Une fois l'iPad dans le sens de mon choix, il se verrouille sans problème dans la position choisie, que ce soit horizontal ou vertical.....je ne comprend pas toute cette excitation, même si je trouvais le bouton plus pratique.

Au passage, très drôle le coup du "Apple a trouvé une solution....".


----------



## BadoqueAlex (24 Novembre 2010)

Pour verrouiller l'IPAD, il faut simplement le mettre dans la position de son choix, appuyer deux fois sur le bouton home (deux appuis rapides) puis faire défiler vers la gauche, un bouton dédié au verrouillage s'y trouvera.

Pas la peine de crier partout que le verrouillage n'est plus possible ... Il a simplement changé de mode.


----------



## PO_ (24 Novembre 2010)

et c'est expliqué ou et comment par Apple ça ? ?

Parce que quand comme moi, on croit avoir perdu tout le son sur la machine, sauf celui des listes de lecture, il y a de quoi s'interroger.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> et c'est expliqué ou et comment par Apple ça ? ?
> 
> Parce que quand comme moi, on croit avoir perdu tout le son sur la machine, sauf celui des listes de lecture, il y a de quoi s'interroger.



a quoi ca sert que MacG se decarcasse............
il y a un article sur les nouveautes 4.2 
tout est explique


----------



## PO_ (25 Novembre 2010)

je suis passé à côté ... je vais chercher


----------



## subsole (25 Novembre 2010)

BadoqueAlex a dit:


> Pour verrouiller l'IPAD, il faut simplement le mettre dans la position de son choix, appuyer deux fois sur le bouton home (deux appuis rapides) puis faire défiler vers la gauche, un bouton dédié au verrouillage s'y trouvera.
> 
> Pas la peine de crier partout que le verrouillage n'est plus possible ... Il a simplement changé de mode.



Bonjour,
C'est une fonction qui existait déjà sur l'iPhone avant la MàJ en 4.2.1.
Apple réorganise tous ses i_Bidules_ avec les mêmes fonctions, quand c'est possible.


----------



## BadoqueAlex (26 Novembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est une fonction qui existait déjà sur l'iPhone avant la MàJ en 4.2.1.
> Apple réorganise tous ses i_Bidules_ avec les mêmes fonctions, quand c'est possible.


 


> Pour ceux qui regardent un film dans leur lit, la nouvelle version de l'ipad ne leur permettra plus de verrouiller l'écran à l'horizontal.



On parlait de l'iPad. J'ai répondu en conséquences.


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2010)

BadoqueAlex a dit:


> On parlait de l'iPad. J'ai répondu en conséquences.



Qui dit le contraire?


> Bonjour,
> C'est une fonction qui existait déjà sur l'iPhone avant la MàJ en 4.2.1.
> Apple réorganise tous ses iBidules avec les mêmes fonctions, quand c'est possible.


Traduction:
Je précise simplement, que cette fonction existait déjà sur iPhone, et qu'Apple uniformise l'IOS des iBidules, pas plus pas moins.


----------



## liocec (27 Novembre 2010)

BadoqueAlex a dit:


> Pour verrouiller l'IPAD, il faut simplement le mettre dans la position de son choix, appuyer deux fois sur le bouton home (deux appuis rapides) puis faire défiler vers la gauche, un bouton dédié au verrouillage s'y trouvera.
> 
> Pas la peine de crier partout que le verrouillage n'est plus possible ... Il a simplement changé de mode.



Désolé, mais le titre a été écrit avant de trouver "la solution"...si on peut appeler ça une solution !


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2010)

Ça n'empêche que changer la fonction de ce bouton était stupide. Je ne connais pas mal de monde qui souhaite rester en version 3 d'iOS pour garder ce verrouillage simple de l'écran.

Personnellement, je trouve ça extrêmement gênant et long pour verrouiller l'écran.

Quand on regarde une vidéo You Tube de 15 secondes, il est trop tard pour verrouiller l'écran, la vidéo est finie avant d'avoir navigué vers ce bouton et régulièrement je n'appuie pas assez vite deux fois de suite et ça me quitte l'application.

Débile 

Si quelqu'un voit passer une pétition, je signe tout de suite.


----------



## ikeke (29 Novembre 2010)

Si on pouvait avoir un petit hack dans Cydia qui nous remettrait la fonctionnalité de blocage d'orientation au niveau du bouton latéral, j'avoue que je serais comblé.


----------



## Ttt (1 Décembre 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Salut,

je suis encore à la découverte de mon iPad 

Question: Pour quelqu'un qui a l'application Canal+ TV
Est quil est possible de regarder en mode paysage?

Jai tourné  l'iPad dans tous les sens mais sans succès [/FONT]


----------



## lekos (2 Décembre 2010)

Ttt a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Salut,
> 
> je suis encore à la découverte de mon iPad
> 
> ...


Canal Plus a communiqué là dessus. C'est un bug depuis ios 4.2. Ils vont corriger le problème


----------



## Ttt (2 Décembre 2010)

ok , Merci  

 Je n'avais pas suivi cela car sur mon iP4 pas de problème en 4.2.1


----------

